# Building or buying Aviary?- WHAT'S CHEAPER?



## pirate_reps (Aug 25, 2015)

So now its warming up, I need to put my lacey in an outdoor aviary. Just wondering if its cheaper to build a basic DIY job with materials from bunnings... or just to go out and buy a huge bird aviary?

Has anyone built one themselves? .. could you please send me pictures of a DIY aviary for ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2015)

How big/old is the lacie?

I built an outdoor & indoor aviary for my lacies several years ago & a good mate has done the same, you'll find you probably won't get a 'kit form' aviary that suits a lace monitor long term. You'll be better off building it yourself, attach some 25mm weld mesh to either a steel or treated timber frame, build in a door, paint it all flat black.

Cost shouldn't come into it. If funds are tight now, perhaps buy a smaller/cheaper aviary off gumtree while you save the pennies to build something decent for it?

This is my old outdoor aviary.




This is an old indoor aviary.


----------



## pirate_reps (Aug 27, 2015)

oh wow, they are really nice enclosures. I think I will take your advice, jump on gumtree for a cheap aviary, save and build a really nice permanent home for him. He is about 2 years old, pretty solid guy so I would need a pretty decent/ large enclosure. Thanks for sharing photos... motivates me to make my own exactly how I want it for my lacie!!!


----------

